# lets rock



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2013)

I started hgh today 2 iu of rips..Time to get the famous Bundy abs back


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2013)

2iu? You gotta be a man and rock that shit like I did. 10iu for 3 months then 20iu for a week or two can't remember and then 10iu until you're bankrupted and CTS is so bad you can't deadlift.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> 2iu? You gotta be a man and rock that shit like I did. 10iu for 3 months then 20iu for a week or two can't remember and then 10iu until you're bankrupted and CTS is so bad you can't deadlift.



crazy bastard lol 2iu the first kit 3-4 the next


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't think us younger guys get the full experience that you'll hear from the geezers. But you'll enjoy it for sure.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2013)

what do u guys think 2 iu to start?How long should i stay there till i bump it


----------



## 49ER (Jun 26, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> what do u guys think 2 iu to start?How long should i stay there till i bump it



I did 2 ius for over a month my sides sucked kept me up at night forearks and hands hurting and numb. I just take 5ius now first thing in the morning.


----------



## Georgia (Jun 26, 2013)

Let us know the results you experience from this stuff bro!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jun 26, 2013)

Im a believer in 4iu a day split doses if you dont get any unpleasant sides, but totally a personal choice brother.

You can always go back to 2iu


----------



## amore169 (Jun 26, 2013)

I been on Rips for almost a year, I have gone up to 8ius a day at times but the sides always keep me at around 4ius daily. Depending on your long term goals I would start with 2 ius for a couple of weeks then bump it to 3 ius for another week then go from there depending on how you can handle the sides. As far as when to take it, I take 4 ius before sleep cause if I take it during the day I wouldn't be able to do anything cause they make me feel very lethargic.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2013)

woke up 6 am.Did a 2iu shot of rips then went to do cardio.Im loving this morning everyday shot it gives u motivation to go and do cardio.Im feeling no sides like numb hands or anything just alittle sleepy after i poke but not bad


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 26, 2013)

what do u guys think of this dosing..mon tues wed-gh days- thurs-off -friday-gh day -saturday-gh day- sun-off..this makes sence to me so u dont go more then 1 day without a dose?


----------



## PFM (Jun 26, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> what do u guys think of this dosing..mon tues wed-gh days- thurs-off -friday-gh day -saturday-gh day- sun-off..this makes sence to me so u dont go more then 1 day without a dose?



20 guys will run GH 20 ways and all get results, there is no one right way to run GH. The CTS I experience increases when I inject on a empty stomach and remain "empty" for at least one hour (2 hours is better). IME the worse the CTS, the more benefit I am getting from the GH.

I've used allot protcols, this has proved the best for me: 1iu 2hrs after I eat, right before I train. Another 1iu at bedtime (these injections time 12hrs apart) for a total of 2ius/day.

I've used up to 5ius/day and the only noticeable difference between 2 and 5ius was the CTS.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 26, 2013)

at 2iu, id pin ED.  if you move up and need a day off or two for the sides, well, than take it.  But id try to stay on everyday, esp. for fatloss.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 28, 2013)

day 5 on gh I got no sides to speak off..I feel normal


----------



## schultz1 (Jun 28, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Im a believer in 4iu a day split doses if you dont get any unpleasant sides, but totally a personal choice brother.
> 
> You can always go back to 2iu



This is how I always ran it. But PFm is right ask 20 people and you will get 20 answers.

Additionally, the best way to take gh is with your pants off, send pics to pob and he will let you know if you are doing it correctly


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 28, 2013)

schultz1 said:


> This is how I always ran it. But PFm is right ask 20 people and you will get 20 answers.
> 
> Additionally, the best way to take gh is with your pants off, send pics to pob and he will let you know if you are doing it correctly



hes on Rips.....which will still have the sides no matter if its split or not.  Rips are going to be the most potent but also carry the most sides.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 6, 2013)

update..My feet are swollen and my sleep is great


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 6, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't think us younger guys get the full experience that you'll hear from the geezers. But you'll enjoy it for sure.



^^^^^^^^ This ^^^^^^^ IMO.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 6, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> update..My feet are swollen and my sleep is great




The sides generally will get better with time. Also, watch you sodium intake to help with the bloat on those rips brother. I am a Rips man- I love them! 

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## amore169 (Jul 6, 2013)

Don't forget to supplement it with T4.


----------



## 63Vette (Jul 6, 2013)

amore169 said:


> Don't forget to supplement it with T4.




^^^^^^ X2 ^^^^^^ Agree .... start at about 100 mcg and adjust accordingly.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## DaKajun (Jul 7, 2013)

Is the T4 strictly for fat loss or are there other benefits of its conversion to T3?


----------



## JAXNY (Jul 9, 2013)

63Vette said:


> The sides generally will get better with time. Also, watch you sodium intake to help with the bloat on those rips brother. I am a Rips man- I love them!
> 
> Much Respect,
> Vette



^^^^^^^ i love Rips too but I do notice you tend to bloat on them at high doses idk why. I had my abs shredded last summer on hygetropins but when I switched to the Rips i smoothed over. I did start at 4ius though, 2 ius 2x a day.
CTS was too bad for me at 4ius of Rips, had to back it down to 2 ius. Cts calmed down and the bloat was less. Im about to switch over to a kit of hygetropins in a few weeks that ive had saved up and see if  i get the same results as last.  summer. takes a few weeks for the CTS to kick in though, you wont notice it right off.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 17, 2013)

update time! been on rips for a month,my hands are numb all the time.At night i wake up and there real fucked up.Just 2 iu


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 9, 2013)

update time..Im finished with my first kit and i upped the dose to 3 iu.My sides are pretty much gone.Im hoping to see some results in the next few months.Sleep is still real good and i feel im getting leaner but nothing dramatic


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 10, 2013)

Can't wait, I'm starting mid Sept


----------

